# Sperren von internetseiten durch server



## mackel90 (3. April 2005)

Hallo

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem !

Ich habe ein netzwerk mit 10 Usern, die alle über einen anschluss ins internet gehen.
Jetzt möchte ich ein Seiten sperren, die verdächtige worte, enthalten.
Und zwar für alle User, desshalb soll ein Proggramm auf dem Server laufen, der nicht zulässtige Seiten sperrt.

Beispiel:


```
Client ---,
Client ---+---| Server |---| Rauter |---> Internet
Client ---'
```

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG,
Mackel


----------



## imweasel (4. April 2005)

Hi,

abgesehen davon das man Router und nicht Rauter sagt, solltest du dir mal einen Proxyserver (z.B. squid) und einen Contentfilter (z.B. dansguardian) anschauen.


----------

